# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hallo Leontien

## luvimi

Hallo Leontien,

Bedankt voor je berichtje; ik heb wel een paar dingen kunnen vinden, maar
nog niet echt veel ocer ervaringen met een tensaparaat.
Misschien komen er nog reacties

groetjes, Luvimi. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ervaringen met TENS apparaat:
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...highlight=TENS
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ht=TENS&page=2
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...highlight=TENS
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...highlight=TENS
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...highlight=TENS
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...highlight=TENS
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...highlight=TENS
Er zijn positieve ervaringen, tijdelijk positieve ervaringen en minder goede ervaringen, maar klachten zijn soms verschillend en elk persoon is anders...

----------


## luvimi

Hallo Luuss,
Helaas heb ik geen resultaat gehad van het tensapparaat en ben nu bij een 2e pijnpoli, maar tot nu toe nog geen verbetering.

groetjes, Luvimi.

----------

